
Pirate Bay Financier Files For Bankruptcy, Focus Shifts To Peter Sunde - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-financier-files-for-bankruptcy-focus-shifts-to-peter-sunde-120920/
======
paulhauggis
Peter Sunde is too busy running his donation payment company that charges
double the transaction rate of any of his competitors.

